# Crew held after ship hits gas rig (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Crew members of a cargo ship are rescued after their craft hits a North Sea gas platform.

More from BBC News...


----------



## petersch (Apr 16, 2007)

*Ship collides with platform*

Ship collides with platform
The crew of a cargo ship have been rescued after the vessel collided with a gas platform off the Norfolk coast.

Yarmouth Coastguard said the Jork struck the unmanned Viking Echo platform 40 miles north-east of Cromer.

Six crewmen wearing lifejackets had to be rescued from the sea. The captain remained on board to try to save the ship but also had to be rescued.

http://www.teletext.co.uk/news/regional/east-anglia/1/Ship+collides+with+platform.aspx

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=463423

Peter


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Police quiz sunk ship's captain (BBC News)*

Police question the captain of a cargo ship which sank after it hit a North Sea gas platform.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Police charge ship crash captain (BBC News)*

A captain is accused of being drunk while crashing a cargo vessel into a North Sea gas platform.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

There is a brief mention of a similar incident in the North Sea in the mid 1980's in the thread "Drinking at Sea - an observation" comments #106, #107 & #123.

The vessel in that incident was the Irving Forest which later came to a sorry end - see link in Comment #123


----------



## rockertez (Sep 3, 2007)

Very sad, but this was the last picture taken of the Jork.


----------

